# how do I make transcription easier?



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi,

I'm in the midst of transcribing 10x1hr video of focus groups I did as part of my dissertation research. It's a painful, painful process. I can't afford a pro service to do this for me (lowly student, no budget and all). 

I've found a million software apps that I can integrate the video (converted to quicktime) and transcribe in a window along side. The one I'm using now is good (InqScribe) and the demo is not time limited but is function limited - no save, no print, etc. I'd be inclined to buy it but it does have its user interface drawbacks so buying it won't necessarily solve my problem. 

What I'm looking for is a USB foot pedal that works with software that handles video on a Mac. I wish that I could find legitimate software that could do it all for me, but, alas, no such beast exists yet.

Can anyone tell me where I could find a USB foot pedal that's mac compatible and doesn't cost $300++? The only one I've found that comes close is $100usd but it comes from Australia and could take days or weeks to get here when you factor in my luck with customs delays.

Better yet, anyone want to transcribe 9 more hours of tape with multiple speakers in a workshop/focus group setting, reliably and cheap? :heybaby: While I'm quite fond of my daughter's name, I'd be willing to negotiate with my wife to rename her in your honour...well, I guess that might be a bit too far, but you get my idea about how I do so loathe having to do the rest of these tapes

I'm in Toronto but I'd be willing to buy anywhere in Canada (i.e. shipped FROM Canada) as long as it could get here sooner than later.

Thanks for any help. 
Ravi


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

My assistant uses the Olympus RS-25 Footpedal with Olympus mac software. The pedal was about $60 from a mail order place in Alberta. The software was available for download, but hard to find. The olympus software works with DSS or AIFF audio.

The footpedal plugs into USB. I do not know whether it will be compatible with other software.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

*can you get me that info?*

Hi. Is that any way that you can find out where your assistant puschased her equipment and software and for how much?

Thanks!

Viviane


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not just to Vivian. Please everyone, DO NOT include your eMail address either in your user name or with in your postings. It is like painting a bullseye on your box and I can assure you the spammers have tons of arrows.XX)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

*Need to fix it*

I get it. I goofed off. I noticed as soon as I posted it. I thought my username was just for logging in. I am new to these things and I thought that new people were welcome to come and learn too. Now I need to fix it. It would be very helpful if you could tell me how to change my username. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure you can. Best bet is to create a new profile with a more anonymous handle. 

Possibly the good mayor can help you change the current one. Send a private message to ehMax.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi Ravi

Here's another foot pedal from the US

X-keys Foot Pedal by P.I. Engineering

And in your quest for transcription software did you come across this software package?

Transana

Quote:
"Transana is inexpensive and Open Source. It was developed at the Wisconsin Center for Education Research, where it continues to be maintained and enhanced. It is widely used in the education research community, where video is an integral part of most researchers' methods. Researchers in many other disciplines also find it useful in their work.

Transana is cross-platform. Transana runs on Windows and Apple OS X in both single-user and multi-user versions."

End quote


----------



## kastytis (Oct 24, 2006)

Transcribing Equipment - Free Digital Transcription Software


I'm a court reporter. I used Transcription Buddy. I think there's a Mac version. The link I sent is for audioscribe. A free transcription program.

No need for fancy usb pedals if you have a racing game console with foot control pedals. Amazingly, the gaming pedals work almost as well as professioal USB pedals. They cost about $30 at your local Radio Shack/The Source outlet/Walmart/or wherever you find foot pedal controls. 

If need be, record the audio from the video via Audacity, save in .wav format then replay back via audiosribe or transcription buddy.

Believe me. I've used these foot pedals in a pinch when I've needed to. 

My life is transcription. I rely on audio and my foot pedal. I've got a professional model... can't remember the brand, but it took a few days/week to get it in town. Try the gaming console foot pedal for racing games.... yeah, it comes with a steering wheel... don't need the wheel, just the pedal mechanism. 

don't know how well the above software works on a Mac, since I use Transcription Buddy on a Windows version, but audioscribe is no cost. I find it a bit wonky at times, but, like I said, in a pinch, it's saved my hide few times.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

*Transana is open source, but the compiled app isn't "free"*

The source code for Transana is freely available (consistent with GNU-GPL), but they are now charging for the current compiled version. Here's the article explaining the change.

The compiled version is $50US for a single user.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

If you've already got the focus group recordings as QuickTime files, you might want to just use the QuickTime player that's already on your computer and setup keyboard shortcuts that let you stop/start (and maybe rewind a few seconds too). That way you don't need a foot pedal at all but instead use a pre-assigned shortcut key (usually an unused function key on your keyboard). 

It would take about 10 minutes to setup. It will require two short applescripts and a hotkey manager like Spark (freeware). Let me know if you're interested.


----------

